# Trauma help info from the IFFGD



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI I hope this helps.Hi Shawn Eric,I hope this e-mail finds you well. In light of what has recently happenedand the extra burden extreme stress can place on everyone, especially thosewith chronic disorders, we created (with a little help from our friends) twonew web pages on coping with trauma. They are located at http://www.iffgd.org/GIDisorders/DisasterAdult.html for adults and http://www.iffgd.org/GIDisorders/DisasterChildren.html for helping children.I thought you might find the information of interest. Take care.Regards,Bill NortonIFFGD------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Eric and thank Bill too. Yep, the only thing missing is my picture alongside something that says "You'll look like this".







BQ


----------

